# 3SDM 0.05 wheel on TT 8N ?



## 8N Laci (Jun 26, 2012)

Have You ever seen ?
Any pics?

I think it would be awesome... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Guy on here has them on his black one


----------



## 8N Laci (Jun 26, 2012)

Stealth69 said:


> Guy on here has them on his black one


i hope he will find us soon... :roll:


----------



## 8N Laci (Jun 26, 2012)

8N Laci said:


> Stealth69 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy on here has them on his black one
> ...


 [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

From a local guy. No tires on it yet though.


----------



## 8N Laci (Jun 26, 2012)

Neb said:


> From a local guy. No tires on it yet though.


 [smiley=dude.gif] 
Thanks Ben!

Probably i should change my daytona races to these... [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

8N Laci said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> > From a local guy. No tires on it yet though.
> ...


Lovely - inspired.


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks like a 9.5 up front ?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Really love what 3SDM are up to at the moment beautiful wheels...do you think 9.5j rears with 40et would fit in our standard arches ok?

Damien.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Really? They only have a couple of styles and they seem to be just re-hashes of old 90's styles. They might look good on some cars but there's nothing new and exciting about them for me :-?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Really love what 3SDM are up to at the moment beautiful wheels...do you think 9.5j rears with 40et would fit in our standard arches ok?
> 
> Damien.


they will be 11mm inside the arch , ok if you not lowered, but shite if you are :wink:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

kazinak said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Really love what 3SDM are up to at the moment beautiful wheels...do you think 9.5j rears with 40et would fit in our standard arches ok?
> ...


A little roll and pull.... good as gold


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Not for me. Too many sharp angles for a curvy car.
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Garth said:


> Really? They only have a couple of styles and they seem to be just re-hashes of old 90's styles. They might look good on some cars but there's nothing new and exciting about them for me :-?


+1 on that.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Garth said:


> Really? They only have a couple of styles and they seem to be just re-hashes of old 90's styles. They might look good on some cars but there's nothing new and exciting about them for me :-?


Ok Grandad.... :lol: I'm a retro fan.....  Im liking fifteen52's wheels to. Just a bit of retro with a hint of modern. I like how 3SDM sem to concentrate on a concave style in a retro type way... Kind of works. The 1.0 on Neils V6 qs look like m3 csl wheels. 

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sorry guys but there is only 1 retro wheel that works on the mk1..
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Sorry guys but there is only 1 retro wheel that works on the mk1..
> Steve


Hmm and could said wheel be fitted to a certain TT v6 turbo by any chance?? :lol:

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys but there is only 1 retro wheel that works on the mk1..
> ...


Erm..of course..I think peeps that have seem them in the flesh can give a true evaluation as pics don't always tell the full story.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Must be short story then Steve.... :lol: Wheels made of flesh jesus...  just jesting they look far better in the flesh ..sorry metal

Damien.


----------



## 8N Laci (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmmm , not for me these , much prefer my 3SDM wheels. But hey each to their own.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

kazinak said:


>


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm they work for me [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

They look like Landrover wheels. No bad thing; just saying.


----------



## EllioTT's TT (Aug 23, 2011)

looks similar to my stag wheels..


----------



## 8N Laci (Jun 26, 2012)

love it!


----------



## psituning (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## 8N Laci (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Best looking wheels ive ever seen on a tt. I know what im getting for xmas!!! [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

GroverUK said:


> ...I know what im getting for xmas!!! [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


Er, a padded suit and 12 rolls of rubber wallpaper? :?

:lol: 
(with apologies/credits to Red Dwarf)


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Mondo said:


> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> > ...I know what im getting for xmas!!! [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]
> ...


Sorry mate, you've lost me with that one (which isnt hard to be fair!) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

It's probably a mis-quote from Red Dwarf. They're facing some alien beast that's clearly insane, and Rimmer (I think) says, 'Well, we know what to get you for Christmas; a padded suit and twelve rolls of rubber wallpaper'.

Well, I liked it...


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll of been watching button moon when that was on :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

That may be my black tt your speaking about??


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Jazzle said:


> That may be my black tt your speaking about??


Prove it! :wink:


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Before I get a lower it comment I'm due to buy coilovers so ignore my arch gap


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Jazzle said:


> Before I get a lower it comment I'm due to buy coilovers so ignore my arch gap


God those wheels look unreal Jazzle! Im guessing those are the staggered ones as the rear wheel looks much more concaved. Only thing is those wheels have a certain look or style, one which needs the car to be on it arse to pull off.
Its gonna cost ya mate, probs best just sell them to me, it'll save ya a fortune in the long run :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

They look GREAT Jazzle haha


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tbh I have been looking at these and some days I am close to hitting the buy button, but then other days I am not too sure. I too love the retro/euro look rims, but just settled on a design yet ....


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

dub_section said:


> They look GREAT Jazzle haha


Am i taking that as a sarcastic comment?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Jazzle said:


>


Wheels by Ray  Give him a ring, he can do good deals on Coilovers :wink:


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah ordered ages ago. I didnt realise he did coilovers too!?


----------



## dub_section (Jan 15, 2009)

Jazzle said:


> dub_section said:
> 
> 
> > They look GREAT Jazzle haha
> ...


if you like.. it's Ray.. ha


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

Neb said:


> From a local guy. No tires on it yet though.


Who's tt is that?


----------



## locostseven (Nov 30, 2011)

Look good on an F40

For me they are too edgy for the TT, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I am an old git so really don't like cars that look like someone has nicked the springs :?

Carl.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

jason11 said:


> Who's tt is that?


A local guy from Canada.


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

Any links to the build?


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't think he did a build per say unfortunately.


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

That's a shame, looks exactly like how I'd love my tt to look once I find one!

Credit to the owner.


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

These wheels are stunning, agree with the comment about having to have coilovers to pull this look off. 
But you'd be looking about a grand with Tyres surely?


----------

